# Raving about Rigoletto (the new Met "Vegas" version)



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I've already twice watched my new Metropolitan opera DVD of the 2013 production of Rigoletto, the one reset to 1960s Las Vegas. My girlfriend and I went to the HD telecast of the matinee and were blown away. I ordered the DVD and I want to share my opinions with you.

The production was by Michael Mayer. Michele Mariotti conducted (a plethora of M's). The principal cast:

Rigoletto, Zeljko Lucic
Duke, Piotr Beczala
Gilda, Diana Damrau
Sparafuchile, Stefan Kocan
Maddalena, Oksana Volkova
Monterone, Robert Pomakov

As you know, the opera was reset into mob-ruled 1960s Las Vegas, focusing upon one large casino that the Boss (the Duke) rules, his sycophantic sidekicks as the chorus, Rigoletto as the Duke's comic patsy, and so on.

Well, first of all, it worked, and worked well! The transfer of story line was right within the mob mentality. The English translation (subtitles on the DVD) were slightly altered to use modern phrases and mob lingo, and was quite entertaining (and no, the correct impact of the original Italian libretto wasn't altered and no, the English update didn't fall flat).

Naturally, any "reset" will fail if the actual music isn't good. But thankfully, in this performance, the entire cast was stunning, superb, especially the Duke.

Regarding the DVD itself, the camera work was also very good, something that's not easy to do with a live stage production. And the orchestra and the singers also came across beautifully, solid audio reproduction, nothing fuzzy, instead sharp, crisp.

This Rigoletto is absolutely among the finest ever put onto video, if not the best.

Anybody see the Met HD telecast earlier this year? Opinions please? And if you did like that production, I'll totally recommend the DVD.


----------

